# Can anyone here read Korean?



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi,

Was wondering if someone here could read korean and could tell me how much these puppy costs? They have a sister website in the states but the puppies there are really expensive. My aunt is going to visit Korea in the summer time so was wondering if they sell their dogs cheaper there? If anyone could tell me cost of puppy. Would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!

http://shihtzzu.com/main.html

Laura


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Don't know much about Korean, but I know

만 is 10,000

천 is 1,000

150 만 천 could be 150 (11,000) ????

Good Luck in your search!


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

bigfishy said:


> Don't know much about Korean, but I know
> 
> 만 is 10,000
> 
> ...


You obviously don't know Korean.

Anyways, 150 만 = 1,500,000 korean won. Now do a currency conversion.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

thanks so much!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> You obviously don't know Korean.
> 
> Anyways, 150 만 = 1,500,000 korean won. Now do a currency conversion.


eh??? Can you read my quote LOL!??? are you stupid? 

150 x 10,000 = 1,500,000

and 만 is 10,000 천 is 1000

so the total is 1,650,000, which is roughly around $1600 cdn


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

bigfishy said:


> eh??? Can you read my quote LOL!??? are you stupid?
> 
> 150 x 10,000 = 1,500,000
> 
> ...


There is no need to argue with you. It's obvious you do not know this language. Period. And FYI, 150 만천 doesn't even make sense.

To laurahmm: to answer your question, 1,500,000 won is approx. CAD$1300

Good luck with getting these puppies


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey, people are trying to help. Keep it calm and friendly, people.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Laura why not drop by any Conv. Store run by Koreans, Daisy Mar, they should help you


----------

